# USB Keyboard not working properly (11.1)



## aliceisdinah (Jan 13, 2018)

Hello,

Fresh install, but my keyboard does not work. It is a Corsaire K63.

This thread helps me: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/55717/, but when i type the command:


```
usbconfig -d ugen0.3 add_quirk UQ_KBD_BOOTPROTO
```

The keyboard works, but like home, end, page down, etc. give as outpout ~.

If I add to my config file /boot/loader.conf:


```
hw.usb.quirk.0="0x04d9 0xa030 0 0xffff UQ_KBD_BOOTPROTO"
```

Nothing works... I need then to add another keyboard, delete the line, reboot, and then retype the command:


```
usbconfig -d ugen0.3 add_quirk UQ_KBD_BOOTPROTO
```

Can someone help me? Thanks


----------



## chrbr (Jan 13, 2018)

May be there has never been a problem report as mentioned in Thread 55717, or the issue is not yet fixed. I suggest to start where the tilde signs appear. The most recent thread about keyboard setup is Thread 63598. I hope this helps as a pointer where to continue.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2018)

aliceisdinah said:


> The keyboard works, but like home, end, page down, etc. give as outpout ~.


That's actually normal behavior. For (t)csh you can fix it with a couple of bindkey commands:

```
bindkey "^[[1~" beginning-of-line # fix HOME
                bindkey "^[[4~" end-of-line # Fix END
                bindkey "^[[3~" delete-char # FIX DEL
```


----------



## Snurg (Jan 15, 2018)

SirDice, thanks for the cool hint!
I always wanted DEL to work. I instantly added your snippet to my .cshrc.

Now I have another wish, don't know whether this is possible.
I often wish it were possible to use ctrl-<left|right arrow> to move the cursor wordwise.
Is this possible with another key binding?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2018)

Snurg said:


> I often wish it were possible to use ctrl-<left|right arrow> to move the cursor wordwise.
> Is this possible with another key binding?


Yes, that should be possible. Untested but backward-word and forward-word are probably what you're looking for. If you need to find the exact key code (in vi) press CTRL-V then whatever key you need to remap.

You can find the current mappings and all possibilities by entering `bindkey` (no options) on the command line.


----------



## aliceisdinah (Jan 17, 2018)

chrbr thanks for your reply 
SirDice your are a God, this fix works for me, I still got the issue after booting, I still need to use another keyboard, then type :


```
usbconfig -d ugen0.3 add_quirk UQ_KBD_BOOTPROTO
```

But it is not a mean issue. I'am will search myself for the fix or wait the issue is fixed ^^


----------

